# AKC Golden Retriever - Walker, LA



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/pet/1701067141.html

Asking for a $150 rehoming fee. Gosh, if I could afford another dog... :no:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful girl and she looks so sad sitting outside in the dirt. Fingers crossed that someone with a kind heart adopts this girl.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent them an email with the contact list for the GR rescues. I hope they will call them.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's beautiful. I hope a forever home is in her future.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kdmarsh*

Kdmarsh

Oh My God, poor girl sitting outside in the dirt.

I really hope the contact some Golden Ret. Rescues.
J&L Golden Ret. Rescue is in Point Clear, AL, which is 3 HRS. 30 MINS. from Baton Rouge, LA, but I think they would take her IF they have room.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/goldens4you.html


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Kdmarsh
> 
> Oh My God, poor girl sitting outside in the dirt.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I usually email these people the contacts to local rescues, but I never hear back from them. Also, I assume that since they're asking for $$$ they're not going to give the dog up for free.  We can only hope I'm wrong!


----------

